
The Life of a Person Who Wakes Up Early - damontal
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/08/how-know-if-youre-morning-person/595990/
======
jdlyga
I was the opposite. I used to stay up till 4 am most nights. I'd get so much
more done when everyone else was asleep.

~~~
gillesjacobs
While you can work unbothered in these late night hours same as morning hours,
I did personally find greater benefit in working in the morning over late at
night: opening hours of shops, sports facilities, etc. are more convenient.
You're mileage may vary depending on where you live of course but here in
Western EU there are almost no 24h stores so good luck doing any shopping
after 19:00pm.

------
shams93
I quit tobacco and got my addrenals fixed with supplements now I'm always up
by 5 even though I don't have a job.

~~~
adriftincode
What supplements help with that?

edit: I’m reading adrenal fatigue is not really supported as a condition in
medical circles.

~~~
gillesjacobs
Adrenal fatigue is indeed pseudoscience. There is no scientific basis for the
existence of adrenal fatigue, and the term should not be confused with a
number of actual forms of adrenal dysfunction such as adrenal insufficiency or
Addison's disease.

Sources: 1\. Shah R, Greenberger PA (2012). "Unproved and controversial
methods and theories in allergy-immunology". Allergy Asthma Proc. 33 Suppl 1
(3): S100–2. doi:10.2500/aap.2012.33.3562. PMID 22794702. Quote: "There is no
scientific basis for the existence of this disorder and no conclusive method
for diagnosis."

2\. "Adrenal Fatigue: Is It Real?". WebMD. Metcalf, Eric. Retrieved
2014-03-19..

